# Heres a clip of my custom exhaust



## GTO69 (Apr 24, 2006)

My custom exhaust is a muffler delete. Here is a quick sample of what it sounds like when Im cruizin.:cheers 

I will be posting more videos soon

Click here to watch Tinos-GTO


----------

